# A Few Of My Photos



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's 3 of my photos. I hope you enjoy them.




Iowa State Fair 2010 by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


Butterfly by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


DSC03177 by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful shots, great clarity.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

love the butterfly pic - nice contrast in colours,shapes and textures


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful pics there mcorton, I really like the 1st pic, with the waterfall out of focus and the foam in focus, framing the flower - It looks like that flower is lit from within :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The butterfly - WOW

They are all great. Thanks. Lets see more...


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

These are great :grin:, well done.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Others said it before me .. and I agree "lets see more" ..


----------



## rod prouty (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice photos, hard to pick a favorite but if I had to pick it would be number 1.

Rod


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have heard today, that *Manuel Corton*, the starter of this thread, died very recently.

Take a few moments to look at his photographs and pause in peace and in his memory...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh good Grief!!! That's so sad, especially as it weren't that long ago that he was posting :sigh:

If any of Manuel's family read this, my deepest condolences to you, he'll be very sadly missed :sad:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear of his passing ... Thanks for keeping us informed Donald. My sincerest condolences to his family & friends.

Edit .. it would appear that his last login was only yesterday, unless someone in his family used his account to notify us. So sad.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It was Manuel's wife logging on to PM the message to a manager that her husband had passed away.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Donald.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear that, he will be missed. Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures by Manuel.

Surely, he will be missed, very talented.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I personally love picture #1 the most, #2 being my second favorite. Would anyone think it'd be OK to save that picture as my desktop background?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Normally I would say that you must ask the photographer because it is copyright. Under the circumstances and as a member of his team, I am sure that Manuel would not mind.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

> Normally I would say that you must ask the photographer because it is copyright. Under the circumstances and as a member of his team, I am sure that Manuel would not mind.


Thanks. Wish I knew about the pictures a bit sooner, but I guess I never really searched for them until after this thread was put in the spotlight for his memory. He had great talent, he could of pursued this as a side-career.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

no matter what age we depart from this life, it's always too early, leaving many things undone, things unsaid, paths unexplored ... one can only hope that our time spent here in this life was spent with compassion & joy, surrounded by those close & dear to us and when that day comes those that knew us will say that they enjoyed our company as much as we had enjoyed theirs. He leaves behind many souvenirs for everyone to remember him by, each souvenir touching different people in different ways but in them he lives on.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Amen to that


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nicely put DF.


----------

